# Hi from Wrexham



## gavrob79 (Nov 13, 2008)

hello im new to this . 
i live in wrexham north wales and used to breed mice when i was a teanager about ten years ago and really want to get into it again i currently have two gorgeos does and looking for a buck for them so if any one local can help would be very greatfull 07723072535


----------



## Cait (Oct 3, 2008)

Hi

Are you looking to breed pet or show mice, and what variety/ies? There are a few shows not mega far from you if you ever decided you were interested, in Manchester and Shareshill amongst others.


----------



## gavrob79 (Nov 13, 2008)

MouseBreeder said:


> Hi
> 
> Are you looking to breed pet or show mice, and what variety/ies? There are a few shows not mega far from you if you ever decided you were interested, in Manchester and Shareshill amongst others.


would like to go to a show but just looking to breed pet mice for now see how i get on do you know ofany bucks


----------



## Cait (Oct 3, 2008)

I'm in Leicester so I'm afraid I'm a bit far from you although I probably could have supplied a buck. You might want to put a post in the for sale/wanted section, as people may not look in this section as much. Cheers


----------



## violet1991 (Oct 3, 2008)

i'm about an hour[ish] from wrexham. and probably the very closest you'll get to a breeder. You've already PMed me. so will keep you up to date 

welcome to the forum,

vi x


----------



## DomLangowski (Oct 2, 2008)

Hi welcome to the forum. As mouse breeder said its best to post in the wanted / for sale section as this is an introduction forum.

I hope you find a nice buck soon


----------



## Ruthy (Oct 3, 2008)

Howdy!


----------



## gavrob79 (Nov 13, 2008)

i now have a buck all the way from south wales .. watch this space now


----------



## XxFaexX (Oct 2, 2008)

Welcome


----------

